# Need help with my tank, ASAP!!!



## Mileva81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,
I have a 20 gallon tank that currently has two plecos, some gravel, fake plants, a ship and wheel in it. I use Cycle and Aqua plus to maintain the tank. The temp is somewhere in the low 20's to mid 20's (celsius). For some reason fish are only able to last a couple of months in my tank and then the start to die. The only fish that have been able to survive from day one have been the plecos. I definitely need some help, PLEASE! Water is also evaporating from the tank pretty quickly. I'm sure there isn't a leak and the room the tank is in is not very hot. If anyone can help I would GREATLY appreciate it. Please email me ([email protected])

With Regards,

Michelle


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Michelle  

There is some more information needed

How long has the tank been up and running (I am assuming more than a couple of months)? 
What type of filter is on the tank? 
How often do you do water changes and how much % of water is taken out? 
If possible a picture of the aquarium would be good as well.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

The first step would also be to pick up a water testing kit for Ammonia, PH, Nitrates and Nitrites. 

It may be a good decision to bring your plecos back to the LFS as depending on the type they will grow to be to big for the tank that you have. This will allow you to learn about proper fish keeping and establishing a cycle along with sparing your fish any more danger. 

Just because the plecos are still alive does not mean that they are safe. Ammonia burns over time and exposure. 

Best example I can give is locking yourself in a room filled with smog. Sure it won't kill you right away but over time you will suffer from the effects.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Pablo, I personally think you have crossed the line here.


----------



## Mileva81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Honestly, I don't remember the type of filter that I have as I'm not home right now. It's the filter that came with the tank, so I know it's the appropriate size. I have had the tank up and running for a couple of years now and I've had the plecos for well over two years. They are the mid sized plecos so they're a decent size for the tank. I fully clean out the tank once a year. I don't really get a chance to change the water (percentage wise) because the water evaporates so quickly. My fiance seems to think that it may have to do with the fact there there used to be a leak in the tank that we siliconed. We had similar problems prior to siliconing the tank so I don't think that's the problem.

We're going to go to Big Al's this weekend and see if we can get some help there. Thanks so much to all of you who have offered help and suggestions. It's truly appreciated.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

More advice, don't take BA's advice to seriously. They are usually 90% wrong when giving advice (the one in Barrie anyways).


----------



## Mileva81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Then where would you recommend? I normally go to Petcetera in Oakville, but the girl who is really knowlegeable and who helped me years ago is no longer there. I need to speak with someone who knows what they're talking about so they can help point me in the right direction. :S


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There are a number of knowledgeable business around in regards to the Aquarium hobby. I don't know any of the Pet stores anymore in Oakville (I used to use Pet Place at Hopedale Mall... yes I know I am dating myself there... lol)

Usually the big box stores are not all that good in regards to fish advice. I would suggest that if they are your only option that you request to speak to the fish room manager as there you have the best chance of getting some decent advice.

There are a few things that those of us here may be able to help you in regards to your tank, before you go asking a store.

First off what are the water parameters of your tank? 
(i.e. pH, GH, KH, Temp)
Do you add any chemicals to the tank to maintain or adjust the water parameters beyond Cycle (which is honestly a waste of money) and Aqua plus (I would recoment Prime for your water conditioner)? 
What type of fish were you adding that you have only been able to maintain for a few months?
How dry is your home?
Do you keep a lid on the tank?
What type of lighting do you use for the tank and how long do you leave it on?

We may have more questions but that is a good starting point.

Don't worry about answering them right away, we realise you are at work and the information you need is at home.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Pablo, I personally think you have crossed the line here.


Damn, did I miss a good Pablopost?


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Mileva81 said:


> Then where would you recommend? I normally go to Petcetera in Oakville, but the girl who is really knowlegeable and who helped me years ago is no longer there. I need to speak with someone who knows what they're talking about so they can help point me in the right direction. :S


People here are trying to help you, please take the advice.
You mentioned you have not done water changes to your tank, I think that is one of your biggest problems...I am guessing your nitrates are really high, and that is what is causing your fish to die.
Do you have a test kit, if so please test your water and post amonia, nitrite and the nitrate levels...Your Nitrate levels should stay between 10-20 ppm..
Most people do a 50% water change every week to keep their tanks healthy.
Let us know how things are going.....


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with what everyone above have said and also;

QUOTE]I fully clean out the tank once a year. I don't really get a chance to change the water (percentage wise) because the water evaporates so quickly.[/QUOTE]

You should do at least a 30% water change each 2nd or 3rd week as the plecos are really messy. Make sure you clean the gravel with a gravel cleaner but in different sections each time. Also just topping up the water increases the waters hardness as minerals and salts from your tap water accumulate. Too much at once like the yearly cleaning is not good as it leads to shock. If you haven't gravel cleaned before you are in for a big surprise.  
How much water are you loosing in say a week?



> I've had the plecos for well over two years.


 Wow in a 20 gal. tank. What size are the plecos now? When the plecos get big they are big poop machines.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Absolutely essential for you to do:

1. Get a pH test kit and test your pH (should be somewhere between 6.5-7.5)
2. Get a ammonia test kit and test your ammonia levels (should be zero, 0, zilch)
3. Get a nitrite test kit and test your nitrite levels (should also be zero, 0 , zilch)
4. Get a gH/kH test kit - test both. (50-100ppm, ideal)
5. Find out what temperature your tank is, if you don't have a thermometer - get one (an internal one)
6. Find out what kind of filter you are using, it may not be enough.
7. How do you clean your filter? You should NEVER toss the foam part and always rinse everything in aquarium water, not tap water
8. You should be doing at least a 20% water change a week. 
9. New water that goes into your tank should be treated with Seachem Prime (Prime can also help eliminate ammonia)


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Also, if your nitrates are really high, you need to start slowly with water changes in your tank...like 10% every 3 or 4 days until 100% of your water has been changed...and make a habit to do weekly or bi-weekly water changes, and gravel vac also, fish will love you for this..50% water changes a week in a 20 gallon is not that hard..Like I said once your nitrates are down to 10 ppm....you can slowly add some more fish. Hope this helps


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To be honest, and not to add any confusion to the thread, I've never been too concerned about nitrates.

With 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and weekly water changes, I fail to see how nitrates can really get to a toxic level. I don't even test them anymore.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

We don't either, because we do weekely water changes in our tanks, BUT if it hasen't had a proper water change in a few years, then I think you are asking for problems.
Especially when you want to add new fish to the tank...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

flojan said:


> We don't either, because we do weekely water changes in our tanks, BUT if it hasen't had a proper water change in a few years, then I think you are asking for problems.
> Especially when you want to add new fish to the tank...


Agreed.

Btw, just noticed you are from Mitchell. I have a friend from there. Chances are, you probably know her


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool, I don't know to many people living in Mitchell, we moved here about 4 years ago....My husband knows or used to know a lot of people in Mitchell...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Chris S said:


> To be honest, and not to add any confusion to the thread, I've never been too concerned about nitrates.
> 
> With 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and weekly water changes, I fail to see how nitrates can really get to a toxic level. I don't even test them anymore.


I'm the same way. I actually don't test anything anymore. Haven't had a problem in ages. Last summer I lost a few tetras and corys when I was away for the weekend and the heater malfunctioned (sad!) but no problems regarding water quality.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Even though my tanks are all planted I still test ammonia and nitrites. I haven't had a spike of either since I can remember, but still...it takes little time and can prevent a lot of madness.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oboy ... I think you guys bombed her out with too many advices. Now she's probably gone to BA asking them to give her more bad sales advices ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oboy ... I think you guys bombed her out with too many advices. Now she's probably gone to BA asking them to give her more bad sales advices ...


I think you are right, or it was the pablo-post. Anywho, I think the best advice I ever got when i first started was from Brian.

"take a deep breath and do a water change. Then test the water."


----------

